# Starling Patrol



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I have several types of air rifles, but just this last week I picked up a Daisy Power Line 880 for close in starling control. And as you can see this can be a really effective gun for close up work. I got mine from Walley World and up graded the scope with a fixed 4X I took off one of my other air rifles. I know there are others out there shooting these things, let's see some pictures. My 3 day total is just under 20 birds.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now it is time to make a gumbo!!
I always woundered how many I could kill with one shot of #9 with my 12 ga.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Now it is time to make a gumbo!!


!!Hey!! If you're going to make my favorite dish, make it right!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Now it is time to make a gumbo!!


!!Hey!! If you're going to make my favorite dish, make it right!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shooting rusty! I used to have a powerline when I was 14. Fun gun, killed many a bird with it. Nuisance magpies mostly.


----------

